# شرح الدوائر الإلكترونيه و تحليل طريقة عملها



## طــارق _ بــلال (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخوتي وأخواتي في الله هداني الله إلى فكرة لعلها تنال إعجابكم و تستفيدون منا إن شاء الله

وهي أن يقوم شخص بوضع دائرة إلكترونية يطلب مناقشة طريقة عملها و نظريتها و أقوم بحول الله وقوته وحده بشرحها و مناقشتها معكم حتى يتمكن الفني من فهم طريقة عمل الدائرة والمراحل التي يمر بها التيار الكهربي في أجزاء الدائرة بطريقة عملية مبسطة قدر المستطاع لأن فهم الدائرة من أهم العوامل التي تساعد على التصميم و على إصلاح الأعطال 

راجيا الله أن يتقبل مني ومنكم صالح الأعمال و أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتنا جميعا
وهو من باب نشر العلم و التعاون على البر و التقوى

ويمكن لأي أخ من الخبراء في مجال الإلكترونيات المشاركة و توضيح ما قد أقصر فيه من معلومات أو ربما ما اخطيء فيه

وجزاكم الله خيرا 
في انتظار أول سؤال حول دائرة إلكترونية وأرجوا أن نبدأ بدوائر بسيطة ثم نتدرج إلى الأكثر تعقيدا


----------



## alsaneyousef (23 يوليو 2009)

بارك اللة فيك اخ طارق على الفكرة الجميلة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (23 يوليو 2009)

يمكن أن نبدأ بشرح القطع الإلكترونية بطريقة عمليه بعيدا عن النظري من ناحية طريقة عملها في الدائرة و طريقة مرور التيار بها و طريقة قياسها والتعرف على أطرافها

هو مافيش حد محتاج يسأل و لا إييييييييييييييييييييه؟


----------



## ابومرجان (10 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية
ممكن تشرح لنا طريقة عمل ir في الدائرة الألكترونية


----------



## ICE MAN (11 أغسطس 2009)

لو ممكن يا اخونا الكريم ان تتفضل بشرح طريقة عمل دائرة الrf لتمرير الصوت عبر مسافة 100 متر تقريبا دائرة ارسال واخرى استقبال اذا ممكن تشرح كيف يتم تصميم الدائرة وطريقة العمل؟؟؟ ولك مني جزيل الشكر لانني ابحث كثيرا في هذا الموضوع


----------



## عاابر القارات (11 أغسطس 2009)

لا فتة طيبة منك والى الامام


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخوتي وأخواتي الأفاضل أرجو ممن يستفسر عن دائرة أن تكون لديه الدائرة و يرفقها لنا هنا ثم نأخذها و نحلل مكوناتها ونتناقش ونشرح طريقة العمل و وظيفة كل مرحلة من مراحل الدائر

أما الشرح النظري عن فكرة عمل دائرة فليس هو المقصود من فكرتي


----------



## اراس القيسي (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ابدأ وانا معك ان شاء متابع واساعدك بأذن الله


----------



## wael yosry (29 سبتمبر 2009)

grateful, Regards brother


----------



## wael yosry (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك اللة فيك اخ طارق على الفكرة الجميلة*​


----------



## nayefacc (1 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام علبكم

:1:

هذا جزء الاستقبال من دارة لعبة سيارة اطفال تعمل على تردد 27MHz







وهي تعمل بشكل جيد 

المشكلة انني حاولت تحليل الدارة وفهمها ... وعندي اوسلسكوب وفحصت المخرج عند النقطة 1

وتفاجئت بان التردد الخارج هو 145 KHz وليسة 27MHz

ارجو التوضيح للاهمية

وشكراً​


----------



## amrow5 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

السيد المحترم
الرجاء تزويدي بخارطة جهاز كشف الدفائن وكيقية تصميمه
جزاءاكم ألله خيرا
علاءالدهان


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الفاضل نايف حياك الله

الدائرة الموضحة ما هي إلا دائرة مكبر للإشارة فقط

والتردد الذي ذكرته والذي هو27ميجا هذا تردد المواجة الحاملة لبيانات و أوامر التحكم في السيارة وهي مجرد موجة حاملة ثابتة التردد تقوم المرسل بتوليدها داخله ويقوم المستقبل بتوليد نفس التردد داخله ثم تتم عملية التعديل أو التضمين وفي الغالب يكون تعديل ترددي

اذا كشفت عن التردد والدوائر موصلة بالتغذية دون عمل أي تحكم فستجد التردد المراد وهو 27ميجا أما إذا قمت بالقياس وأنت ضاغط على أي زر من أزرار التحكم فسوف تحدث يغيرات في هذا التردد 

المطلوب منك 

أولا معرفة نوع التعديل أو التضمين الذي تعمل عليه هذه الدائرة هل هو تعديل سعوي أم ترددي أم تعديل نبضي

ثانيا أين المذبذبات التي تقوم بتوليد الإشارة الرئيسية لم ترفق الدوائر الخاصة بها 

وأريد أن أسألك هل الدائرة تعمل جيدا و تريد فهمها أم هي معطلة و تريد إصلاحها

وعموما هي دائرة مكبر وعنصر التكبير هنا هو الترانزستور ويجب معرفة قيمة الحث للملف ذو العشر لفات هذا لنستطيع حساب تردد الرنين له مع المكثف المجاور له

وما قيمة المكثف الكيميائي الموصل مع القاعدة وهل هو كيميائي فعلا

هذا الترانزستور نوع npn ولكن ما رقمه لنعرف مواصفاته و التردد الذي يعمل عليه

أهم سؤال من اين حصلت على هذا الرسم وهل هو مرفق بالدائرة أم إنك أنت الذي رسمته؟


----------



## Tito50 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
حبيبى فى الله ..اهنيك على الفكرة الرائعة
وانا ان شاء الله مشارك فيها بعد إذنك مع العلم انى طالب هندسة الكترونيات واتصالات فى سنة تالتة ومحتاج اطور من نفسى 
وجعله الله فى ميزاننا جميعا 
اخوكم احمد جمعة


----------



## المعتز بالله (2 أكتوبر 2009)

فكرة رائعة يا باشمهندس طارق .. 

انا لازلت طالب في السنة الثانية .. يعني لا تسألني عن شيء فيما وراء الترانزستور :20:

لكن هناك الكثير من المشاريع الجاهزة على بعض المواقع .. 

هل نطرحها للنقاش هنا ؟؟


----------



## nayefacc (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

الاجابة على اسئلة الاخ الفاضل طارق بلال صاحب هذا الموضوع الشييق

اولاً الدارة تعمل بشكل جيد وليس بها عطل

وتعمل بال التعديل نبضي

والدارة موجودة عندي المرسل والمستقبل

وفككتها ورسمتها بدقة ل افهمها

وعندي عدة دوائر تعمل على تردد 
27mhz
مختلفة في التركيب والشكل وعندما ارسمها تطابق الرسم مع الاختلاف في بعض القيم للقطع
لو عندك سيارة اطفال ستجدها بنفس هذا الرسم


واخيراً توصلت للمذبذب الذي يخرج التردد 145 كيلوهرتز هو الجزء المعلم بالمربع المتقطع

[





والغريب في الدارة انها لا تتناسب مع قانون التردد الناتج من ملف ومكثف

حسب القانون المفروض ان التردد الخارج ويكون 
1.5mhz
والواقع حسب اجهزة القياس الموجودة عندي مقياس تردد واسيلكوب يكون التردد الخارج
145khz

----------

على كل حال اذا انك تجد الدارة غير مناسبة قم بوضع دارة استقبال بسيطة من عندك وقم بشرحها بالتفصيل
على كل قطعة وسبب استخدامها في الدارة

بذلك نكون شاكرين لك ويجزيك الله عنا خيراً

والسلام
​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أكتوبر 2009)

أخى 
السبب أنك حسبت التردد على الملف 3.3ميكرو مع المكثف 3.3نانو فى حين أن هذا مذبذب هارتلى و التردد يتحدد باشتراك 3 مكونات، هذه الدائرة مع الدائرة التى بالمجمع وبها ملف غير محدد القيمة مع السعة الشاردة بين المجمع والباعث
جرب تقليل اللفات العشرة و شوف تأثيرها على التردد


----------



## salah_kadim2002 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (5 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم 

هل هناك ربط كهرومغناطيسي بين الملف ذو العشر لفات و الملف ذو ال 3.3uh أم هما منفصلين عن بعضهما تماما؟


----------



## A.Sayad (6 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك اللة فيك اخ طارق على الفكرة الجميلة وأتمني لو تحضر أنت بعض الدوائر وتشرح لنا المبادئ الأساسية لها وكيفية التصميم ونظرية العمل وعلي أساس ذلك يمكن أن نسير علي هذا الشرح لجميع الدوائ


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

أخي نايف حياك الله ممكن ترفق لنا صورة السيارة التي أخذت منها هذه الدائرة لأتمكن من دراستها من الداخل والمتابعة معك هذا أولا 

ثانيا أحبتي جميعا متأسف جدا ولكن يجب أن أقول هذه الدائرة ليس بها أي مذبذب وهي دائرة مكبر إخراج تردد الإرسال وهي مجرد مكبر إخراج والملف المتصل بالمشع مع المقاومة والمكثف هو عبارة عن فلتر لتصيد حزمة معينه من الترددات الغير مرغوب فيها وتمريرها إلى الأرضي والخرج يكون عن طريق دائرة الرنين المكونة من الملف ذو العشر لفات والمكثف 47 بيكو ويؤخذ الخرج عن طريق المكثف 10 بيكو إلى الهوائي

والمخرج رقم واحد ليس مخرجا بل مدخل لدائرة المكبر حيث يتم تغذيتها بالإشارة من المراحل السابقة عن طريقه

دائرة المذبذب ودائرة التعديل في مراحل تسبق هذه المرحلة 

وانا في انتظار مشاركاتكم وابحاثكم

وشكرا


----------



## ادور (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررر كتير لك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كل ما تريد معرفته موجود على هذه الصفحة بإذن الله


http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/27MHz%20Transmitters/27MHzLinks-1.html


----------



## king lorans (14 أكتوبر 2009)

في دائرة الترانزستر المكبره للاشارة كيف استخرج كسب الجهد وكسب التيار ؟؟؟


----------



## bareedon (16 أكتوبر 2009)

اقترح ان تجزء الدائره الى بلوكات وعمل كل بلوك وايضا عمل كل عنصر داخل البلوك ..

وان تكون البدايه مع دوائر مشهوره وسهله جدا وذلك لأن الفكره والمبدأ واحد ..

فمتى استطعت معرفة العناصر الكترونيه المسئوله عن التكبير مثلا استطيع تطبيقها في اي دائرة سواء كانت كبيره او صغيره 

وهكذا ...

اذا استطعنا معرفة لماذا تم وضع المقاومه في هذا المكان ولماذا وضع الدايود في ذلك المكان ولماذا تم ....الخ حينها سنصل الى مرحله من الاحتراف في عمل الدوائر..

دائما ما تكون البداية البسيطه والمفصله لها نتائج كبيره ترسخ المعلومه وتأصلها ...

سبق واطلعت على احد الكتيب ((Beginner's Guide to Reading Schematics
Second Edition)) Robert J. Traister
Anna L. Lisk


والذي تناول شرح تكوين الدوائر الكترونيه وقد استخدم طريقة تقسيم الدائرة الى بلوكات حسب عمل كل بلك على حده ..

تحياتي


----------



## king lorans (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## الشيخ بطاح 2009 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

والله ودي اساعدك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 نوفمبر 2009)

king lorans قال:


> في دائرة الترانزستر المكبره للاشارة كيف استخرج كسب الجهد وكسب التيار ؟؟؟


 اخى
فى هذه السلسلة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html
أجبت على هذا السؤال


----------



## فيصل 9 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## omar1979 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

فكرةممتازة وشكرا جزيلا


----------

